# gute Zandermontage ?



## sebastian (13. August 2003)

Kann mir jemand von euch eine gute Zandermontage zeigen ich will jetzt auch mal einen Zander fangen


----------



## Mac Gill (13. August 2003)

Geflochtene Schnur direkt an ein 14gr Football - Jig und dann 9-12cm weisser twister langsam über den Grund jiggen.

So klappt das beim mir...


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## sebastian (14. August 2003)

danke


----------



## fishboy (4. September 2003)

und wie geht das mit köfi???


----------



## rainerle (5. September 2003)

ne Biss-sichere Montage bei uns: entweder Grund oder Schwimmer, klar. Dann den Köfi vom Waidloch her aufziehen (am besten kleiner Drilling/Zwilling (4-6) und den Hakenschenkel im Waidloch verschwinden lassen. Vorher ham wirs auch mit den üblichen Montagen probiert, haben aber Biss um Biss verhaut. Seit der Umstellung kann man sagen: 3 Bisse = 2 Landungen.

Grüsse

Rainer


----------



## sebastian (5. September 2003)

Kannst du das anhand einer Skizze erklären ich versteh es noch nicht ganz


----------



## Norwegenprofi (6. September 2003)

<h3>Flussmontage auf Zander.</h3>


----------



## fishboy (8. September 2003)

ich würde an stelle de sdrillings ein system  mit 2 drillingen verwenden!


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. August 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Hallo Hans kann das sein das du mir die seite auch empfohlen hast bei Fischerrei stickhausen Gruß Holger


----------



## Steinadler (4. August 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Ich hab bis jetzt wenn ich auf Zander mit Köfi gegangen bin ne 25 Hauptschnur 20g Blei Perle Wirbel 22er Vorfach mit Einzel- oder Zwillingshaken und dann nen Köfi 8-12cm


----------



## Adimaladi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Hallo.Ich hätte einpaar Fragen zu dieser Montage.1:ist der 1meter lange Seitenarm mit der Laube fest fixiert oder fäuft er auf der Hauptschnur.2ei einem evtl.Biss muß mann dann sofort anschlagen???Gruß:b


----------



## arno (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Geflochtene Schnur direkt an ein 14gr Football - Jig und dann 9-12cm weisser twister langsam über den Grund jiggen.
> 
> So klappt das beim mir...
> 
> ...


Genau so will ich das morgen Abend machen!
Hab noch zwei Weiße Twister.
Und das ganze nach der Faulenzer Methode.


----------



## arno (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*



Branzinokiller schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian
> Hier sind verschiedene Zandermontagen beschrieben, auch Bilder wie du anköderst.
> Seit ich so angle habe ich einfach mehr Erfölg auf Zander und auch auf Barsch und Wels
> Schau mal nach bei http://www.angeln-am-neckar.de
> Gruß Hans



So mache ich das auch mit meiner Zander-Posenmontage im Fluß.
Nur habe ich bei uns die Sache verkürzt, da ich an der Ems angle und nicht am Neckar und dann nehme ich einen ganzen oder halbe Köfis oder auch nur eine Filet.
Auf den Köfi trete ich dann noch mal schön drauf, damit er etwas matschig wird und so noch besser Duft ins Wasser abgibt.


----------



## Dissection2k (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Ich verfahre beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi ganz einfach (ohne Seitenarme oder ähnliches):

Laufperle mit Karabiner (woran hinterher das Blei kommt) auf die monofile Hauptschnur fädeln, eine Gummiperle hinterher, Karabinerwirbel anknoten. Dann fädle ich ein möglichst kleines Rotauge auf einen 4'er Zwillingshaken - Und zwar so, dass der Haken hinter dem Kopf, also im Nacken austritt. Das vorfach wird bis kurz vor der Schwanzwurzel durchgeführt, dort austreten gelassen und dann noch mal durchgeführt. So verbiegt sich der Köder nicht so sehr.

Diese Montage ist einfach, aber effektiv - Meine 11 Zander von vorgestern bestätigen das :vik: Dabei ist kein einziger ausgeschlitzt und es wurden keine Fische "verschlagen".


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Dissection2k kannst du da mal ien bild von machen?? will heute wohl mal los auf zander mit pose... Meine Montage: 5 gramm Pose (laufpose) dann wirbel dann ein gut 40cm langes vorfach 0.20 Fireline und einen Drilling größw weiß net genau im Kopf...


----------



## Dissection2k (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*



D4rKmA(s)TeR schrieb:


> Dissection2k kannst du da mal ien bild von machen??



Wovon? Von der Montage? Die ist eigentlich so einfach, dass ein Bild nicht nötig sein sollte :q Ist eine gaaanz einfache Grund-Montage, denn auf Zander gehe ich grundsätzlich nur mit einer Grundrute ans Wasser, zumal die Strömung bei uns die Pose zu schnell abtreiben lässt.



D4rKmA(s)TeR schrieb:


> will heute wohl mal los auf zander mit pose... Meine Montage: 5 gramm Pose (laufpose) dann wirbel dann ein gut 40cm langes vorfach 0.20 Fireline und einen Drilling größw weiß net genau im Kopf...



Daran ist ja prinzipiell nichts auszusetzen - Allerdings habe ich persönlich eine Abneigung gegen geflochtene Schnüre beim Grund- und Posenangeln. Zudem setze ich auf Zander nie Drillinge ein - Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach schreckt das die Stachelritter ab. Ich benutze grundsätzlich einen Zwilling der Größe 4 an einem monofilen Vorfach der Stärke 20-25. Hauptschnur: 0,28mm. Dies ist aber nicht unbedingt zwingend. Als ich Samstag Abend keine Lust mehr zum Feedern hatte, habe ich einfach einen Karpfen-Haken der Größe 4 genommen und einen ganz kleinen Fischfetzen dran gehängt und setzte die Winkelpicker somit als zweite Zanderrute ein. Das Resultat: 3 der 11 Zander wurden darauf gefangen :-D Hauptschnur: 0,18mm mit gut eingestellter Bremse.

Eine Pose ist zwar etwas Feines, jedoch vertraut jeder Angler nun mal auf "seine eigene Methode", weshalb ich die Effizienz einer solchen Montage gewiss nicht abstreiten will. In Fließgewässern birgt eine Grundmontage jedoch viele Vorteile, weshalb man die Eleganz und die Spannung einer Pose, gegen die Einfachheit einer Grundmontage abwiegen muss.


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Achso ... Man darf da wo ich hin will nur mit pose angeln...noch bald darf man mit alles wieder....


----------



## Dissection2k (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Wenn das so ist: An der Pose benutze ich selbstgebaute Systeme. Dabei wird ein (recht kleiner) Drilling in die Rückenflosse gesteckt, und ein zweiter hinter dem Kopf. Denn man merke: In 98% aller Fälle frisst der Zander den Köfi mit dem Kopf voran. Ein solches System hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man schneller Anschlagen kann, denn einen der Haken wird der Zander bereits im Maul haben. Ein weiterer, für mich sehr großer Vorteil ist, dass der Zander den Fisch meistens nicht so tief schluckt, wie es bei einem einzelnen Drilling der Fall sein kann. Besonders dann, wenn der Zander ziemlich klein ist - Diese schlucken den Beutefisch nämlich meistens sehr gierig herunter. Ein Entfernen des Hakens ist dann oftmals ein Todesurteil für den kleinen Freund, weshalb nur Abschneiden hilft. Aber auch hierbei bestehen meiner Meinung nach zu große Risiken für den Fisch.


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Danke..kannst du mal ein bild schicken von deiner eigenen montage denn kann ich sie mir angucken und wohl mal nachbauen nciht das ich die kleinen freunde deswegen in lebensgefahr bringe |gr:


----------



## Dissection2k (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Na gut... Wenn Du schon hier und per PM so nett fragst |rolleyes

Hier erst mal eine Skizze meiner Grundmontage:

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/646/meinezandermontagexd3.th.jpg

Solltest du jetzt fragen "Warum eine Laufperle mit Karabiner?": Ganz einfach: Birnenbleie besitzen meistens einen eingegossenen Wirbel aus Metall. Dieser kann die Hauptschnur langsam aber sicher "zerreiben", wodurch sie Tragkraft verliert und irgendwann reißt (Ich hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht  ). Zudem kann man das Gewicht an die Strömungsverhältnisse anpassen. Ansonsten müsste man alles wieder abschneiden und neu zusammenbauen. Hier reicht es, das Blei zu entfernen und ein neues einzuhängen.

Zudem habe ich hier noch ein Bild aus der Blinker Oktober 2007, welches Dir einen Eindruck von meiner Posen-Montage vermitteln sollte. Zu sehen ist hier zwar die "Hecht-Variante", jedoch handelt es sich bei meinem System um dasselbe - Nur etwas feiner. Wenn keine Hechte zu erwarten sind, wähle ich als Vorfachmaterial entweder Kevlar, Monofil-Schnur, oder (ganz heißer Tipp) Fluorocarbon-Vorfächer. Letztere halten oftmals auch Hechtzähnen stand, sind im Wasser so gut wie unsichtbar und ziemlich abriebfest. Kleiner Nachteil: Das Material ist ziemlich starr. Hier das Bild:

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/3935/zanderposenmontagewf3.th.jpg

PS: Wenn Du die Bilder anklickst, werden sie größer ;-)


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Ohh danke sowas habe ich auch erst gefunden :l

naja denn mal gucken mache ich eine so wie ich das geschrieben habe und dann deine mla gucken was besser fängt....

Ich werde eine rute übern grund machen und eine so im mittelwasser....


----------



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Dünne Geflochtene-Fluorcarbonvorfach-14g Jig Kopf-Gummifisch von "Profiblinker"


----------



## gizmopaul (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

hi dissection2k,

ich wollte mir gerade das foto deiner montage angucken... mein virenscanner ist fast abgedreht !! drei viren |gr: , die er zum glück abgeblockt hat ...

gruß
gizmopaul


----------



## arno (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Moin!
Da wir Dauerregen Heute hatten, hab ich mir das mit der Spinnrute mal verkniffen.
Mal schauen wann ich wieder los komme.
Die nächsten Tage bin ich auf Montage.
Also kein Angeln!:c


----------



## Dissection2k (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*



gizmopaul schrieb:


> hi dissection2k,
> 
> ich wollte mir gerade das foto deiner montage angucken... mein virenscanner ist fast abgedreht !! drei viren |gr: , die er zum glück abgeblockt hat ...
> 
> ...



Hö? Wie bitte? Lass mich folgendes erläutern:

1. Das Bild wurde in Paint erstellt, abgespeichert und dann hochgeladen

2. *ih nimmt nicht das Original-Bild, sondern wandelt dieses um, resized es (Größenumwandlung) und stellt dann ein Abbild davon ins Netz - Mit dem Original hat das nicht mehr soviel zu tun, wenn man es resized. Auch Viren würden sich dann verziehen.

3. Wenn es da wirklich Viren geben würde, kämen wir zu 

3a. Ich habe sowohl die Homepage von *ih, als auch das Original-Bild mit drei Virenscannern und die Originaldatei zusätzlich mit einem Online-Scanner geprüft: Nix! (KAV mit frischem Update, AntiVir und noch eines von meinem Kollegen)

3b. Kann es sein, dass sich PopUps geöffnet haben? Bei mir ist nämlich ein Blocker installiert - Daher kann ich sowas nicht bekommen. Daher wäre davon auszugehen, dass ein solcher Virus daher rühren würde

4. Benutzt Du eventuell Norton (Anti-Virus, Internetsecurity, OneCare oder wie der Quatsch heißt)? Dieses Prog ist berüchtigt für seine Fehlalarme

Daher bleibt nur 5.: Sollte es da sowas wie ein Virus geben, kann der nur von *ih oder, man mag es kaum glauben, von deinem Rechner kommen (durch beispielsweise irgendein installiertes Programm), wobei ersteres auszuschließen wäre...

Komisch auch, dass alle anderen keinerlei Probleme haben |rolleyes

Würde Dir mal eine Untersuchung Deines gesamten Systemes ans Herz legen :m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. November 2007)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

was meint ihr? Wie sieht es jetzt am Rhein aus auf Zander?

ichw ar vor einer woche drausen (die buhnen liegen frei und man kann auf denen weit raus laufen)´und habe mit gufi und wobbler nix gefangen.

Was meint ihr? ichw ollte es jetzt mal mit pose und köfi probieren. Hatt das sinn oder eher wieder auf Grund mit Gufi zoppeln?


----------



## Fabi_ (7. August 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

hi,
welche fischart isch am beschden geeignet für zander?
mfg fabi


----------



## torino (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Rotauge oder Ukelei


----------



## Fabi_ (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

geht auch rotfeder?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Hi,
@ Fabi: Eigendlich geht alles an KöFis,was gerade im Gewässer schwimmt! Barsch muss vllt nicht unbedingt sein (Weil der Stacheln hat),aber sonst sind Rofedern in5-10cm genau so gut wie Rotaugen,Ukeleis .usw...
Meien Favouriten sind aber ganz klaar Döbel und gründling!!!
mfg


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

In einigen Gewässern ist der Barsch als Köderfisch unschlagbar. Die Stacheln stören nicht.


----------



## Angler95 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Ich würde auch sagen Barsch und Rotaugen sind die besten Köderfische

für Zander. Will aber in der nächsten Zeit auch mal Gründlinge ausprobieren.


----------



## Fabi_ (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

ahhh ok danke


----------



## Kanye17 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

schau mal hier so mach ichs immer 
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/hechtmontage.gif

lg


----------



## Fabi_ (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

is das gelbe ne wasserkugel?un wie machst du bei skizze 1, dass der köfi  "schwimmt" tus du styropor reig oder was? oder sit die schwimmblase noch ganz?


----------



## PikeHunter85 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> hi,
> welche fischart isch am beschden geeignet für zander?
> mfg fabi


 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht: in Kanälen ist auf zander sehr gut Kaulbarsch, Barsch, Ukels, Rotaugen, .... Geheimtip: Goldfisch oder Gründling... aber die darfst du nur benutzen, wenn du die vorher im kanal gestippt hast versteht sich ne! is ja verboten fische aus fremden gewässern als köfis zu verwenden... weist bescheid ne


----------



## Stamper H. (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Hi vllt bringt die folgende Seite euch noch weiter was die montagen für Zander  & Co angeht.

http://www.sfv-dietzhoelztal.de/Angeln_auf_Raubfisch.htm


----------



## offense80 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*



Dissection2k schrieb:


> Solltest du jetzt fragen "Warum eine Laufperle mit Karabiner?": Ganz einfach: Birnenbleie besitzen meistens einen eingegossenen Wirbel aus Metall. Dieser kann die Hauptschnur langsam aber sicher "zerreiben", wodurch sie Tragkraft verliert und irgendwann reißt



Um dies zu verhindern gibt es ein ganz einfaches Mittel. Dies verhindert auch,das sich das Vorfach beim Wurf in der Hauptschnur verheddert.


----------



## Zanderik (22. August 2010)

*AW: gute Zandermontage ?*

Servus Petrijünger,

ich hab 2 Fragen an euch da ich beim Zanderfischen auf Grund unerfahren bin und ich mal weg vom Spinnfischen will.


1. Wie präperiert ihr den Köderfisch ohne dass er völlig unkentlich  entsellt wird da Balsahölzchen immer nur in bestimmten Größen passen?

2. Wie bietet ihr den schwebenden Köderfisch an der Grundmontage an (Kopf nach oben oder unten)


Gruß Erik


----------

